# Funny Way to Beat Our Smoking Ban



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

So tonight was the first night of "The Arts" at a local bar in my home town. We have a state wide smoking ban in public buildings. The bar that I frequent has found a loophole. If you are hosting a play, you can smoke cigarettes or cigars as props. So the bar made a three page program for Grease as well as character name tags for everyone in the bar that was going to smoke. I couldn't believe it when I heard about it last week and tonight was the first night and it went off without a hitch. Who knows how long it will actually work (not long is my guess) but it's pretty damn funny and I can smoked a great cigar in one of my favorite spots!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

That's awesome! It reminds me of a story I read about a strip club avoiding a ban by performing "plays"!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Good plan, if it works. I'm afraid, though, that the control freaks will find a reason this is not in keeping with the law. Good luck.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Creative, but loopholes often get closed up. Enjoy it while it lasts, though!!!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

This can be lesson to us all seek out and find the loop holes!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:roflmao: Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

That is funny! Why plays? I wonder what it is about plays that make an exception....


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

drscholl14 said:


> So tonight was the first night of "The Arts" at a local bar in my home town. We have a state wide smoking ban in public buildings. The bar that I frequent has found a loophole. If you are hosting a play, you can smoke cigarettes or cigars as props. So the bar made a three page program for Grease as well as character name tags for everyone in the bar that was going to smoke. I couldn't believe it when I heard about it last week and tonight was the first night and it went off without a hitch. Who knows how long it will actually work (not long is my guess) but it's pretty damn funny and I can smoked a great cigar in one of my favorite spots!


So tell us, which person were you in this play?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man that must be a hoot...Ill bet videos of that would keep people in stitches all night long.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

I was kanicki....it was Grease.....if you couldn't tell from the character.....we took a stab at the song Go Grease Lightning but Danny was a little too intoxicated.....


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

That's hilarious. I also read about a strip club doing something similar. Nudity was only allowed for art classes, so they charged a $10 cover, gave the clients a pad of paper and a pencil, and carried on. They got in trouble and sued. Not sure how it ended up! I love creative solutions like this.


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Indeed! A Shakespeare in the Pub production...


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Dunno how many of you watch "Top Gear," (the best automotive show on TV), but in one episode in the last series they lit up Porsche design pipes and did some hilarious (well, maybe not to Americans) mocking of the Porsche line of smoker's accessories. The week following they had to do a formal apology because it is against BBC (and, I guess, UK Health and Safety) rules to smoke on TV.

There is actually a type of theatre that relies on audience participation and improvisation within a loosely structured context. I'm sure if the owner established a defined "stage," then it could not be questioned ... 'Smoking a cigar: A play in three parts - or just one long act if you're smoking a Nub'


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

No indoor smoking in Az; so a bar owner here in Phoenix put a screen over a window and insisted his establishment a patio! Pretty funny, but he was closed down very quickly.


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

In California they have a ban on smoking in public buildings, so the new Governor had a tent built so he could smoke downstairs from his office. But he was the governator, and could not be easily stopped. You try it, and they will change the law to outlaw tent smoking, or close you down for a fire hazard. Here in Washington, some B&Ms have events where we can smoke outside... In sunny and dry Seattle!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*in the cigar live version of grease i would cast stoagie as rizzo. i think it could work...hahaha*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*if i knew photoshop better this would turn into the best thread in history!*


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Gotta love loop holes


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Here in Ny its basically an OSHA law-No employees (bartenders ,waitresses etc) can be subject to smoke--So at our Moose lodge-the members "volunteer" to work bar and we can pretty well smoke all we want


----------

